Ask HN: Which country has the world's greatest healthcare plan? - hanniabu
======
deval
I guess this depends on your definition of "greatest" is.

Best value for money? Best service? Cheapest? Fairest?

This is politics, there isn't really any hard truths, just ideals. A highly
valued European healthcare plan simply might not match with the ideals of the
majority of American's. So "greatest" is always going to be relative to the
society it's being implemented in.

